# Fatties



## Paymaster

Anyone here do fatties on their smoker. I have been cooking a lot of them lately.


----------



## jlk0007

Holy crap those look good! have not done any in quite a while, but I may be firing up the smoker real soon.


----------



## loadtoad1a7

*?*

What exactly is a fatty? Those look good!!!


----------



## Paymaster

loadtoad1a7 said:


> What exactly is a fatty? Those look good!!!


Mine are just a chub of breakfast sausage rolled out flat and covered with cheese,then rolled back up ,wrapped in bacon and cooked on a smoker.There are several ways to do them, but this is my way.


----------



## FishGolfDrink

that bacon weave is so out of control... love it


----------



## Rocko

so I didnt know what a fattie was but sure gonna try it now....that weave is so cool looking


----------



## Paymaster

Here is something I put together to help folks with cooking fatties. Also pics of how to put the basket weave together.

Fattie Cooking

Take a 1 pound chub sausage out of plastic sleeve and lay it on one sheet of wax paper. Take another sheet of wax paper and cover
the sausage.This will keep the sausage from sticking to the rolling pin. Take the rolling pin and roll the sausage, thru the paper, out flat in a rectangle shape. Roll it until it is a little less than 1/2" thick.
Next remove the top sheet of wax paper and cover the sausage with the shredded cheese. I use Gouda. Keep the cheese back from the edges of sausage at least one inch. Next using the bottom sheet of paper as an aid, roll the sausage back up into it's original log shape.You want to create a spiral of cheese inside the sausage. Next,with your hands,smooth and seal completely the ends and seams created in the sausage. You don't want your cheese to escape. Discard the sheets of wax paper. Next wrap in bacon. I do a basket weave. Next create a pan of aluminum foil to hold the fattie for the first hour of cooking. This will catch the oils that render from the bacon and sausage. Cook on a smoker at 225-250 degrees until the internal temp is at 165 degrees. After the first hour of cooking, remove from the foil pan and set the fattie out on the grates of the smoker until finished cooking. If you use a grill instead of a smoker, be sure to set at low heat(250 degrees max). If it is too hot you will have a fattie do on the outside and raw inside. For smoke flavor in a grill use a smoker box or a foil pack of wood chips and use an apple wood smoked bacon. Be sure to let the fattie cool completely before you slice into it.


----------



## MrFish

I don't think my doctor would allow me to eat that. But it shore looks good!


----------



## Paymaster

Dont know why pics are in reverse order but you get the idea.


----------



## Rocko

thats like a "mini epic meal!" so gonna try it....if you haven't look up Epic Meal on youtube


----------



## daniel9829

That is the bomb probably stop up all my arteries immediatley. I have never heard of those but think one or two will be in my future. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster

daniel9829 said:


> That is the bomb probably stop up all my arteries immediatley. I have never heard of those but think one or two will be in my future. :thumbup::thumbup:


I call them a "Cardiac Cloggin, Gut Grenade"!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rocko

at the 225-250 about how long we talking to be done?

think Im gonna try a redishin of this lol

where did you get a 1lb chub?


----------



## Paymaster

Rocko said:


> at the 225-250 about how long we talking to be done?
> 
> think Im gonna try a redishin of this lol
> 
> where did you get a 1lb chub?


If you are cooking just one, it takes about 2 hours. Just get it to 165* internal. I cooked 10 a couple weeks back and it took 4 hours on my offset.

A chub of sausage is just another name for a plastic sleeved package of breakfast sausage. Jimmy Dean,Tennessee Pride,etc. I use mostly Tenn Pride Hot,but will opt for what is on sale.


----------



## Rocko

Paymaster said:


> If you are cooking just one, it takes about 2 hours. Just get it to 165* internal. I cooked 10 a couple weeks back and it took 4 hours on my offset.
> 
> A chub of sausage is just another name for a plastic sleeved package of breakfast sausage. Jimmy Dean,Tennessee Pride,etc. I use mostly Tenn Pride Hot,but will opt for what is on sale.




aaaahhhh makes sense...and thanks for the info...cant wait...

tonight is bacon wrapped salmon BLT's w special mayo yum


----------



## Paymaster

Rocko said:


> aaaahhhh makes sense...and thanks for the info...cant wait...
> 
> tonight is bacon wrapped salmon BLT's w special mayo yum


Sounds good! Post up some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gamefish27

Paymaster said:


> Mine are just a chub of breakfast sausage rolled out flat and covered with cheese,then rolled back up ,wrapped in bacon and cooked on a smoker.There are several ways to do them, but this is my way.


Not sure where you are in GA.... but the next time you cook fatties I going on a road trip... lol..... looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocko

Well I made my own version of a "fattie" with what I had out....HB meat, chopped tomatoes, chopped onion, salt, pepper, 1lb of HB to 1/2 cup of italian bread crumbs, all laid out then I graded up some Mont. pepper jack cheese, rolled, and wrapped with brown sugar glazed cheese....baked at 220 for 2 hours, cooled, and served with rolls....I would have taken pics but the wife and I ate it WAY to fast hahaha


----------



## Paymaster

Rocko said:


> Well I made my own version of a "fattie" with what I had out....HB meat, chopped tomatoes, chopped onion, salt, pepper, 1lb of HB to 1/2 cup of italian bread crumbs, all laid out then I graded up some Mont. pepper jack cheese, rolled, and wrapped with brown sugar glazed cheese....baked at 220 for 2 hours, cooled, and served with rolls....I would have taken pics but the wife and I ate it WAY to fast hahaha


Musta been really good then!!!


----------



## Gamefish27

looked so good I went and bought a smoker...lol


----------



## biminitwist

"I don't think my doctor would allow me to eat that. But it shore looks good!"

Just cover the cheese layer with a good layer of fresh baby spinach and roasted red bell pepper before you roll it up. That makes it healthy. Vegan friendly, too!


BT


----------



## MrFish

Have some on the smoker right now. Put some bell peppers, jalapenos and spinach on the cheese and rolled them up.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

I am drooling all over my desk!!! stopping at the store on the way home!!!!

TRP


----------



## bigrick

I smoke fatties all the time


----------



## outdoorkid

how do you roll it up to get the weave effect on top?


----------



## outdoorkid

nevermind, dumb question.


----------



## CLEVE3990

Found something good to help you cook your fatties!


----------



## FishGolfDrink

Hell of a first post, CLEVE, one for the hall of fame.. that bacon got me sweatin


----------



## osborne311

Got light headed and fell out of my chair. Will be going to the store tomorrow. Does anyone know if beer would go well with these? lol


----------



## SHunter

I have to admit the fatties look good. Enjoy them while you can. Eventually those will be heart attack on a plate like authentic alfredo sauce.


----------



## MrFish

I made three different ones last weekend. One with green peppers, jalapenos, spinach and cheese. Another one with cheese, bacon and green peppers. And the last one with roasted rosemary potatoes and cheese. The potato one is turning out to be my favorite right now.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

How do you get your ole lady to sit still on the smoker.......:whistling:


----------



## SHunter

Mullet Hunter, I hope she doesn't read that. Your mullet hunting days may be limited. :no:


----------



## Johnny Bravo

Has anyone ever tried venison breakfast sausage or burger? How'd it turn out? Damn fine idea, none the less. Will be cloggin' some arteries in the future!!

JB


----------



## outlaw

That is a damn fine looking piece of meat. I'll have to give that a try one day.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

Awsome! 
I have smoked a few in the past using just plain old ground pork instead of sausage. It is milder on the spices. You can stuff it with about anything, but cheese is almost a must. Use the thick sliced bacon for the wrap.

For those eating more healthy, could use ground Turkey and low sodium bacon. Just a thought..


----------



## MrFish

Johnny Bravo said:


> Has anyone ever tried venison breakfast sausage or burger? How'd it turn out? Damn fine idea, none the less. Will be cloggin' some arteries in the future!!
> 
> JB


I made one with deer sausage a little while back. It dried out. I'll have to change up how I do it. You could probably put it on the bottom rack and a pork fattie on the top and that might keep it moist.


----------



## Paymaster

MrFish said:


> I made one with deer sausage a little while back. It dried out. I'll have to change up how I do it. You could probably put it on the bottom rack and a pork fattie on the top and that might keep it moist.


 I did a mix of ground venison and breakfast sausage. It turned out well.I have not tried pure ground venison or sausage for the very reason you mentioned. If there is some pork fat mixed with the venison, it probably won't be so dry.


----------



## GASeminole

Damn. Shouldn't there be some Lipitor ads or something out to the right when viewing this thread?


----------



## bobinbusan

How about some pictures of the thingS :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## lucky

bigrick said:


> I smoke fatties all the time


 
lol, nice! I bet you do. :yes:


----------



## bobinbusan

Bet they don't smell like oak or hickory :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Paymaster

bobinbusan said:


> How about some pictures of the thingS :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## keperry1182

Saw this post yesterday and loved it, don't really like sausage that much so I went home and made a meatloaf mixture
1lb ground beef
1/2cup bread crumbs
1 beaten egg
and season to taste I use salt pepper and slap ya momma
then I flattened it out, covered with cheddar and rolled it up, wrapped it in the bacon blanket work of art I stole from this thread wrapped that in tin foil and baked on 350 for an hr. then took it out and put it under a broil on 500 for 10 min to crisp the bacon and glazed it with a cajun catsup glaze.
1cup catsup
slap ya momma seasoning 
honey to sweeten 
It was the best meatloaf I've ever had, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Paymaster

keperry1182 said:


> Saw this post yesterday and loved it, don't really like sausage that much so I went home and made a meatloaf mixture
> 1lb ground beef
> 1/2cup bread crumbs
> 1 beaten egg
> and season to taste I use salt pepper and slap ya momma
> then I flattened it out, covered with cheddar and rolled it up, wrapped it in the bacon blanket work of art I stole from this thread wrapped that in tin foil and baked on 350 for an hr. then took it out and put it under a broil on 500 for 10 min to crisp the bacon and glazed it with a cajun catsup glaze.
> 1cup catsup
> slap ya momma seasoning
> honey to sweeten
> It was the best meatloaf I've ever had, thanks for the idea!


Bet that was good! Gotta try it myself.


----------

